# DIY Portable AC Vent for Sliding Glass Door



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

Do you have crank windows with screens? What I did for mine is cut a wood panel that fits where the screen goes and put the vents through there. I just latch it in (had to screw in some latches) and put the pipe through. Make sure there's a screen where the hole is so bugs/animals can't get into the unit. 

It was +25 today here, it's almost time to set mine up. Though it's still early, just a heat wave, we have more snow coming I'm sure.


----------



## Sinkerhawk (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi, Red Squirrel...The only option I have is to put vent through the sliding glass door. The bedroom has no windows and the only other window is just too far away to be effective. I have an idea of what I need to do, but I don't know the best materials. I haven't been able to find anything online as far as an example or tips.

Unfortunately I cannot use wood. The apartment complex has already refused that option.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

Do a search onlne for pet doors for sliding patio doors. Not saying you should buy one of those, but at least look there for ideas.:yes:


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

use 2 window vent kits screwed together the long way

or
http://www.portableairshop.com/Edge...ng-Door-Kit-APPK2010/APPK2010,default,pd.html

check with the manu.on a door kit for your unit


----------

